# Barnsdale Country Club



## MNMary (Jun 7, 2009)

I am planning on renting a unit for summer 2010--no exchanges available .  Does any one know if A-frame chalets are 3bd 6/6 or 8/6/
Thanks


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 8, 2009)

MNMary said:


> I am planning on renting a unit for summer 2010--no exchanges available .  Does any one know if A-frame chalets are 3bd 6/6 or 8/6/
> Thanks



Welcome to RENTAL Condominiums International.

I am seeing more of that in the UK - rentals but no exchanges.  RCI's execs ought to be strung up by their thumbs.

If you must rent, try to do it directly throught the resort, not through those leeches at RCI.


----------

